
Hospitals across England hit by large-scale cyber-attack - uxhacker
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/may/12/hospitals-across-england-hit-by-large-scale-cyber-attack?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
richmarr
That's really really low.

Does anyone know anything about whether this connects to the election? Seems
like too big a coincidence.

------
bmsleight_
BBC reports ransom ware

